# Quick Flip III



## woodroe (Mar 18, 2004)

Just wondering if anyone has a Quick Flip III and if they like it or not? How does the sled hold up? I'm not going to be pulling it much, but don't want something that will fall apart after one season either...

Thanks


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I have the quick flip III and love it. I have owned it for three years and everything is fine. I don't pull it with a 4 wheeler or anything like that. I just drag it behind me.

I have fit three adults in it. It took some jockying around but it can be done. One time three of us were in it and the sizes were....6'2" 300lbs, 5'11" 240 lbs and 5'9" 230 lbs. So that is a lot of beef in a small area. But we were comfortable and fit the heater inside as well. We also were fishing two 10" holes apiece.

For two it is great.....so much room. When I fish by myself I can set up a small card table in the corner and cook lunch on it.

I would recommend getting the travel cover. It will keep the outer shell from flapping around when hauling it in the truck.

Good luck
Chuck


----------



## woodroe (Mar 18, 2004)

Thanks for the reply... I'm trying to decide between the Eskimo and a used Frabill XLT 2-man...


----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

get the QFIII you will not be disappointed


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

QF3 is a great shack. I have had mine for about 4 years now. You can definitely fish three guys pretty easily. Just bring a folding chair along. I have pulled mine behind the snowmobile at 50 mph like nothing. Just make sure when you store it for the summer that you don't forget a bag of sunflower seeds in it. Mice love seeds, and chewing huge holes through the fabric  . Eskimo had a replacement shell to me in a matter of days though.


----------



## woodroe (Mar 18, 2004)

Thanks for the info...


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I forgot to let you know about the folding chair. That is the only way to go when fishing three.

I did not forget seeds in it one year.....but I did forget a can of waxies and some dead minnows that were left in the sled under my heater.....It took me a couple of weeks to locate the smell in the garage this past summer. Thank god the mice did not get to it. But it did need to air out a couple days in the yard. Neighbors thought I was crazy setting up an ice shack in July. :beer:


----------

